# oil light flashing and beeping



## stancotreau (Sep 30, 2010)

hi all, my son has a 1995 golf. pretty high miles and honestly no very well cared for.

his oil light on the dash flashes and beeps after a few minutes of driving. I have changed the oil and filter (he admits this has not been done in a looonnnnggggggg time.) I also swapped out the oil temperature sending switch, to no avail.

what should I do now? any ideas?

thanks
Stan


----------



## stancotreau (Sep 30, 2010)

stancotreau said:


> hi all, my son has a 1995 golf. pretty high miles and honestly no very well cared for.
> 
> his oil light on the dash flashes and beeps after a few minutes of driving. I have changed the oil and filter (he admits this has not been done in a looonnnnggggggg time.) I also swapped out the oil temperature sending switch, to no avail.
> 
> ...


Is the only oil switch on the filter block? is there a second switch? if so, where is it?

thanks again, stan


----------



## Negs (Oct 3, 2010)

Need to know which motor is in the car. Most VW's have two oil pressure senders one for high and one for low Best to check actual pressure with a mechanical gauge to rule out oil pump, rod bearings, ect. And to be sure that it is probably a sender or electrical problem.


----------

